# What Is "Festive Attire"?



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to an awards benefit in a couple weeks. The dress code is "festive attire." What is "festive attire"? A couple years ago, the dress code for this event was black tie. I assume festive attire means more casual. Is it supposed to mean "business attire but not boring"?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Not even the host will be able to give you a definition.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

Would you agree, though, that black tie is probably too formal?

Would a clown hat be considered appropriately festive?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Jordan said:


> Would you agree, though, that black tie is probably too formal?


Yes-- that is what they're insinuating without specifically implying.



Jordan said:


> Would a clown hat be considered appropriately festive?


Only for the person who thought up this whole "festive dress" idea.

My rule of thumb for these events is that you want the sort of jacket/suit and tie rig that couldn't possibly be mistaken for work clothes.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Lots of spangles and colorful feathers.
Drsss like a mariachi.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

"Festive attire" might be something like what is sometimes called "creative black tie." 

I'd just wear a classic tux with all the proper trimmings. If you turn out to be better-dressed than most of the other men there, so be it--your fellow guests will actually admire you for it.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jordan:

Will is correct, the host doesn't know! It's not one of the "standard" Dress Codes. You might enjoy this article on the "real" ones:



I think they want you to add some pizazz to the attire! A red floral necktie? Plaid pants?

Ask around to get a consensus. AND please let us know what you and the others wore after the event!!!


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I was thinking of a white dinner jacket with one of those Motley Fool hats.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

How is this for festive?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

KenR said:


> How is this for festive?


I think the saying goes, "I just threw up a little bit in my mouth."


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Will said:


> I think the saying goes, "I just threw up a little bit in my mouth."


You shouldn't make fun of Ken's new avatar like that.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Just wear white tie and be damned with it.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

It's the attire George's father would wear for Festivus.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

This weekend, I spoke with someone who occassionally plans similar fundraising events in New York City. From what I gather, "festive attire" means flashy or colorful business attire. (I'm thinking bright shirts and pocket squares. Maybe a Denny Crain look.)

I will give a report next week on the attire.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

This is my outfit from a while ago, it's pretty festive:


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

KenR said:


> How is this for festive?


Festive is all in the accessories - without the gloves and lollipop, just another babe in a pink dress and pearls.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

qasimkhan said:


> It's the attire George's father would wear for Festivus.


A nice aluminum lapel pin would be fitting.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

KenR said:


> How is this for festive?


Yep, that sure is festive but, you would never see an outfit like that over on the TRAD forum...and thank God for that!


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Yep, that sure is festive but, you would never see an outfit like that over on the TRAD forum...and thank God for that!


Darn tootin' you wouldn't see that on the Trads. It's not Lilly Pulitzer.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Festive - feast. Intimate formality. Well turned-out but not over-serious. Sounds like your big chance to kick over the traces - velvet smoking jacket, ascot, the works. 

Or, more reasonably, black tie with a bit flashier tie and cummerbund.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Good Old Sledge has it....perhaps...finally a 2nd chance to wear that once a year white suit, Panama hat, julep or mojito in hand.
OR...Kilts!
OR... a lava- lava, pareu, sarong with a beautiful lei.....note, they did not say what country's festive attire.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

*Update*

So I attended the event. All the men were essentially dressed in business attire. The women typically wore dresses instead of suits. A few men had tuxes on (a few proper and a few improper), but most were wearing suits.

I saw a smattering of pocket squares, but nothing set this event apart as "festive" from "business attire" other than the fact that most women were not in business attire.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I'm not surprised at how it turned out - all these non-traditional dress codes and cues seemed designed more for the ladies.


----------

